# Running CH in FreeBSD 7.2



## ritterhaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I have installed Soft Integration's ch 5.1.0 from ports and 6.1.0 from the SI site. In each case when I try to run it I get
--
/usr/libexec/ld-ef.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libncurses.so.5: Undefined symbol "__mb_sb_limit"
--
I've installed compat5x and compat6x to attempt to fix this. Any other ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2009)

Is compat4x installed? Do you use a custom kernel or GENERIC?


----------



## ritterhaus (Jun 17, 2009)

*Generic Kernel*

This is Generic, and no, compat4x is not installed.
--
uname -a

FreeBSD mephisto 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

If I read the Makefile of the port correctly it needs misc/compat4x.


----------

